# What equipment needed to climb?



## GLOBOTREE (Nov 21, 2005)

What all gear is needed to get started climbing? 
I have never climbed, but I have cut a lot of trees. 
Now I need to learn to climb to get to the dead limbs up there that need cuttin.
It will be a long time fore I get a bucket truck.


----------



## Lumberjack (Nov 21, 2005)

Proper use of the search function is a great place to start.


----------



## Fireaxman (Nov 21, 2005)

You can get started with a good climbing saddle (search "Climbing Saddle" or "Saddle" maybe, but you will have to sort through some junk) and some good rope (a search for "Arbormaster" or "Arborplex" might get you going) and a copy of "The Tree Climber's Companion" by Jeff Jepson. Actually, I should have listed the "Tree Climber's companion" or another good reference first. Get that and study it well before you get anything else. This is dangerous stuff. A good "Coach" is also a must have. I was lucky enough to find a retired arborist. Hanging out on this web site and on another website (Treebu**.com or something, not to be specific out of loyalty to Arboristsite) helps, but nothing compares to a good coach. Spending some time as a groundie to a good climber is a luxury I missed out on, but whenever I see a crew working I stop and observe for a while.


----------



## Fireaxman (Nov 21, 2005)

Other good searches are "Body Thrust", "Foot Lock", "Pantin", "Big Shot" and "Flipline". Since you are talking about pruning rather than removing I hope you will be more interested in getting into the tree without spurs.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Nov 22, 2005)

Lumber, I got to start somewhere.
Thanks ya'll for the resource. A good book is always a good starting point.


----------



## Chronic1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Woodsman, this is a great resource to find equipment. Good luck and be safe.



http://www.wtsherrill.com/


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 22, 2005)

Try plenty of common sense


----------



## Jumper (Nov 23, 2005)

Fireaxman said:


> . Actually, I should have listed the "Tree Climber's companion" or another good reference first. Get that and study it well before you get anything else. Spending some time as a groundie to a good climber is a luxury I missed out on, but whenever I see a crew working I stop and observe for a while.



Agree with both statements as a groundie with both feet mainly on terra firma. The Companion really gave me a good appreciation for climbing techniques and situations, and is easily read for the uninitiated.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 23, 2005)

Lumberjack said:


> Proper use of the search function is a great place to start.



What he said. 

Here is one of this forum, "climbing equipment"

http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=300162

Change it to climb learn and a few others to your taste.


----------



## NickfromWI (Nov 23, 2005)

Rope, saddle, 2 carabiners or snaps, and a Flipline That's all you need.

Actually, you can do it with just the rope, but.....OUCH!

love
nick


----------



## rebelman (Nov 26, 2005)

all good advice, though mention of a ladder is important. All the other stuff can begin after you step off the ladder. For ultimate safety big shot a line through before climbing the ladder. I don't do this, but could see where you might want to. A heavy duty aluminum werner(medium if you aren't that heavy, they rate at 225 pounds, so if you weigh say 180, with twenty five pounds of saddle and saws, you might go medium duty, a ground crew can move it a little easier. I use a heavy duty since I weigh 220. Around 300$ I use a forty footer mostly, Also a twenty four footer fiberglass for smaller, difficult areas. I have climbed around thirteen thousand trees with less than ten ladders in sixteen years. SAfe and efficient, it's the only way to go! Look into poles saws and pole hooks(pole saw without the blade). I prefer a sixteen foot wooden handle.


----------



## Redbull (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd rather step off the ladder and work personally, even when tied in. A 40 foot ladder could do some damage if it were to fall.


----------



## Fireaxman (Nov 26, 2005)

Before I started using ropes, on two occasions I had a ladders knocked completely out from under me by falling limbs. Thats' what convinced me to learn how to climb with ropes. Sorry it took me twice to learn. The first time I thought it was just a freak accident. Now I am convinced a cut limb looks for a ladder like a Texas twister looks for a trailer park.

I think ladders are OK for gaining access to the canopy, but be sure you are tied in before starting any work (even just pulling up lines). And, I will not cut from the ladder.


----------



## PTS (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree... a ladder is a target. Replaced one but lucky enough that I stopped there. On the other hand I have a 32 foot ladder on the side of my bucket truck in a ladder mount and have ruined two of them by dropping stuff and catching the ladder which sticks out the back farther than the truck. Now it gets removed off the truck first. (also a slow learner  )


----------



## Redbull (Nov 26, 2005)

I always have the groundman move the ladder as soon as I get in the tree. They're bound to get nailed if you leave them.


----------



## PTS (Nov 27, 2005)

woodsman said:


> What all gear is needed to get started climbing?
> I have never climbed, but I have cut a lot of trees.
> Now I need to learn to climb to get to the dead limbs up there that need cuttin.
> It will be a long time fore I get a bucket truck.




May want to check out the first sticky thread at the top of the the Commercial Forum. It got set up last night for things just like this. Great place to get the party started.


----------



## PTS (Nov 27, 2005)

woodsman said:


> What all gear is needed to get started climbing?
> I have never climbed, but I have cut a lot of trees.
> Now I need to learn to climb to get to the dead limbs up there that need cuttin.
> It will be a long time fore I get a bucket truck.




May want to check out the first tread in the Commercial forum. This a great place to check on this topic and other related topics. Good luck.


----------



## jmack (Dec 31, 2005)

*woodsman*

full climbing kits and videos to rent try www.wesspur call sean 800 268 2141 slo and low bro


----------

